# Best Kernel for battery life ?



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

I am on AOKP build 31. I have a few questions. Iknow that every device operates different in regards to battery life , but I don't think mine is doing to good. First off I don't have 4g in my area yet, don't have a good signal in my office so I use wifi, majority of the day (8-4).( should I turn mobile data off, since I can't get a signal? I stooped using my Bluetooth so much because I understand that kills battery too. As far as screen its pretty low ,maybe about 20%. I only have Haxsync on a sync( every 4hrs.) I don't know how often Gmail syncs. Yahoo and Gmail, and SLK notifications are push notifications. I also have youmail, but I don't know how often that sync or check for messages. I don't know what else to do. But I have a brand new regular and extended battery. Can anyone make any suggestions? Is this a kernel issue?

And sorry if this is a dumb question but How do I know if my phone is in a DEEP SLEEP?


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

Download CPU spy and run normally for one or two cycles. It will tell you what percentage of your time you spent in each state. If you aren't entering deep sleep, it's probably because of a rogue app in the background.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

Syndicate0017 said:


> Download CPU spy and run normally for one or two cycles. It will tell you what percentage of your time you spent in each state. If you aren't entering deep sleep, it's probably because of a rogue app in the background.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


ok, thanks will it tell me the app also?


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

eishas said:


> ok, thanks will it tell me the app also?


No. If you determine you aren't entering deep sleep, download bad ass battery and it will tell you the app using the highest percentage of battery. If its an app you aren't using, you found your culprit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

NM, I see what its doing , butI don't know anything about the different (MHz) . I guess I will report my numbers here


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Open CPU Spy. Options>reset timers.
Immediately turn screen off.
Don't touch your phone for 30 minutes.
Turn on and immediately options>refresh.
You should have ~29 minutes or more of deep sleep.

If not,
Here is what I recommend:
Downloading via that link or via the market...get Better Battery Stats.
Next: either plug/unplug or set a custom reference in the application [I think the option is options>more>set custom reference] (it will ask for SU permission upon doing this).
Turn Screen off for 30 minutes at least.
Open app and refresh.
Check alarms/wakelocks since your custom reference.
Post theme here...
Or, if you can, figure out for yourself what is waking your phone up.

Edit:
Oh, and why set HaxSync so often?
Even after clicking a contact, it'll refresh their status updates and bring you updated statuses and such...
The sync only adds new contacts/calendar events.
If you're adding people that frequently to facebook...you have an addiction.
Haha.


----------



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Edit:
> Oh, and why set HaxSync so often?
> Even after clicking a contact, it'll refresh their status updates and bring you updated statuses and such...
> The sync only adds new contacts/calendar events.
> ...


I never really paid that much attention , lol . I will change it to once a day


----------



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

Well ...........I don't even see deep sleep in there , after 36 minutes lol 350 MHz is 51%,525MHz is 3% 700MHz is 35%,1060MHzis 1%; 1200MHz is 6%


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

eishas said:


> Well ...........I don't even see deep sleep in there , after 36 minutes lol 350 MHz is 51%,525MHz is 3% 700MHz is 35%,1060MHzis 1%; 1200MHz is 6%


Lol.
That's definitely bad.
Check android settings>battery and click on each of the apps/processes and see if any obvious "keep awake" processes are there before doing the better battery stats if you'd like. There should be an obvious one.


----------



## setinstone31 (Feb 28, 2012)

I find best battery life on "Leankernel: Minimalistic Kernel" http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13092-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-322-41612/ specifically*experimental* *180mhz* using hotplug x or interactive x. Also another "trick" is to limit your max freq to ~700 or 900. I use liquid & V6, which also seems to help with battery life. However if you have a misbehaving app you'll need to fix it.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

My personal preference is Morfic's Trinity kernel. Good battery-life and damn quick.
~Just my thoughts on the matter~


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

mil0ck said:


> My personal preference is Morfic's Trinity kernel. Good battery-life and damn quick.
> ~Just my thoughts on the matter~


Which version are you running?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Faux's kernel is definitely one of the best if you want great battery life and to not have to worry about stability. He seems to have found the right balance of backported features that don't cause issues. I like imoseyon's for speed, but it has not been the most stable for me.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Just the opposite on my phone. I think each device is different, best thing is to experiment and see which kernel works better for you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

Best battery life for me ever with Faux 15M Kernel


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Just the opposite on my phone. I think each device is different, best thing is to experiment and see which kernel works better for you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Best answer right there!


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

LeanKernel & Franco's Milestone 2 have been giving me sleep of death issues... I think its related to the 4.0.4 radios... I'm on Faux' kernel right now and it has been solid so far. Battery life is not good (still)... I have been getting terrible battery life since 4.0.4 port.


----------



## tlspatt (Nov 26, 2011)

Seems to me that what comes next in importance, after the kernel and ROM combo, is which radios you're using and whether or not you have decent 4G in your area. I've left 4G disabled pretty much 24/7 even though I live in Seattle and I still have terrible battery life just running 3G. So I'm curious who has decent battery life that lives in a 4G area and if the new 4.0.4 radios help or hurt things. I get nervous when it comes to radios and don't want to be flashing back and forth trying to find a better combo than EK05/02 which aren't good to begin with. Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm running liquid 1.2.5 and using glados kernel. Great battery life. Screen shot below . Granted today is only 23 min screen on

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cyberpyr8 (Jun 24, 2011)

Putting the Lean kernel on the IMM30B 4.0.4 ROM is already showing signs of working much better. I want to load Liquid but I don't have time until later this week. Until I get the time I think that this kernel will help.

I ran it today (4/17) and after 7 hours it was down to 50%. That is a huge improvement over the stock kernel. I will have to play around with this some more later this week. I may actually be able to get through a day without a charge at that rate. I don't really turn off or regulate any apps either. I figure if I am going to use this phone I want to be able to _really_ use it. No sense in crippling it just to save 20 minutes of battery IMO.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Just the opposite on my phone. I think each device is different, best thing is to experiment and see which kernel works better for you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Kernel results will vary from phone to phone. So what he said.


----------



## AdiktiveDrumZ (Aug 21, 2011)

I have been experimenting with a lot of kernels since flashing liquid 1.25. I am currently running franco's latest r135 nightly. My settings are max cpu 1228 / min cpu 729 GPU @ 512 / interactive governor with the hotplug option / and i am using smart reflex to handle the voltages. i am getting great battery life. I am sure i could dive in and do a little more tweaking with the UV settings but so far this is rock solid.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

My two usual setups are:

Imo's latest experimental and Leantweaks with governor on Interactivex and minimum CPU freq at 230.

Morfics Trinity. Any of them. Not quite as good for battery life as Lean is but still damn good and smooth as butter.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

